# 55g over stocked i think



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

i have close to 40 fish ranging from half an inch-8in here is my list they're doing good so far accept when i put in a 6in frontosa & i think he killed 2 fish a ob zebra, horrii, so i switched him to my 20g & the fish from there 2 my 55g & my 2in frontosa which i just moved to the tank he lasted a day in there, but the newly place mbuna mix babies survived & are doing quite well. here is a list of my fish-3 yellow tail aci, 2 nimbo livingston, nimbo vernustus, 3 keyi 1m&2f, 3 yellow labs, 5 morrii, 3 plecco 3-6-9in, 2 bumble bee hornet, 1 d.comp, 2 m.auratus 1m&1f, 1 albino peacock, 3 ob peacocks, 1 ahi, 1 bolory & 1 ob zebra


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

pics soon but i need more hiding spaces any suggestions on a cheap auqascape


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I think here are too many things wrong with your tank setup to even start here, however. Get rid of the Frontosas, , venustus, the biggest plecos, livingstonii, and borleyi. Then re-access when those are gone. All of those fish are too big for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both overstocked and stocked with some fish that are too big and/or too aggressive for a 55G.

Too aggressive
kenyi
bumble bee
auratus

Too big
frontosa
nimbochromis, both livingstonii and venustus
moorii
d.comp
borleyi

Any fish that matures over 6" would not be an ideal selection for a 55G.

If you want mixed genders, limit to three species and stock 1m:4f (or even more females depending on the species you pick). Malawi are harem breeders. Males can kill the females if there are too few of the ones in their species. Think in terms of 15 fish maximum.

If you want all-male, choose one of each species, no look-alikes, and eliminate all the females from your tank. Think in terms of 10 fish maximum.


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

im going bigger in a couple of months maybe 75-125 all my fish are still small also 3 red empress that i forgot to include the frontosa died


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

i still wouldn't put auratus and kenyi in a 75. Even 125 is pushing it IMO, pick one of those 2 for the 125 and maybe you will have something resembling success...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to give you an idea...I like 5 species in a 125G 72" tank.

And you don't want to mix aggressive mbuna like auratus with timid haps like moorii.

How about this for a 72" tank:
1m:4f OB peacocks
1m:4f Moorii
1m:4f Borleyi
1m:4f Yellow labs
1m:4f Acei


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

40 fish in a 55 gallon?

I thought my 25 was bad when my fish were 2-3.5" ...


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

you 2 i had more than that i was trying to see if i could successfully mix them at the pet store they call me & ma pops cherry pickers because we just buy fish, dnt do that do ur homework youll be upset if u wake up or come back 2 dead half eating fish youll study


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

cobyfish13 said:


> you 2 i had more than that i was trying to see if i could successfully mix them at the pet store they call me & ma pops cherry pickers because we just buy fish, dnt do that do ur homework youll be upset if u wake up or come back 2 dead half eating fish youll study


What?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Stock the tank you have.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want to make a cheap hiding space go to a local hard ware store and get some PVC pipe and cut it into whatever size you want then wash it off and put it in


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I dont feel bad about my mixed 55 anymore lol


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

you've created a monster


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK people, let's get this topic back to the OP's problems.


----------

